# Confusing Lab Results



## missb89 (Aug 12, 2015)

I hope this isn't considered a double post, or breaking a rule, but I posted this on the general forum and I think it would be better suited here.

I was diagnosed as hypothyroid solely by a TSH of 12 back in July. My GP refused to test free t3, t4, antibodies etc. and would not prescribe NDT, which at the time due to my limited understanding thought was the best form of medication, so I doctor shopped until I found a DO/Holisitic doctor who would prescribe NDT.

The DO prescribed 1/2 grain naturethroid without running any additional lab work. I only took Naturethroid for 12 days, and felt increased anxiety so I stopped. 9 days after stopping the medication I got lab work done, and these are the results.

TSH 5.410 Range .450-4.5

Free T4 1.58 Range .82-1.77

Free T3 3.8 Range 2.0-4.4

TPO Ab 10 Range 0-34

Thryoglobulin Antibodies 2.1 Range 0.0-0.9

So basically I'm super confused as to why my TSH is still high, but my frees are almost hyper? Again, I only took the NDT for 12 days, and had been off of it for 9 prior to this lab draw.

I am concerned that there is something else going on, maybe a pituitary issue. I need to find a new doctor as this DO wanted me to start taking the Naturethroid again to lower my TSH, while basically ignoring the fact that my free hormones are almost hyper. Any suggestions? I'm scared.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

It takes time for your TSH to fall in line. Start over on 1/4 grain if you so desire.

Do that for a few weeks and then increase to 1/2 grain and get the FREE T3 test at the 8 week mark.

My advice is to take your NDT after you get your blood draw.


----------



## missb89 (Aug 12, 2015)

You don't think the 1/4 grain will make me hyper given my free values while being off meds?


----------

